# OPC-UA Client-Programmierung mit vb.NET



## Bianco (23 April 2019)

Guten Tag, 

ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe das mir hier auf die Sprünge geholfen werden kann.
In meinem aktuellen Projekt(vb.NET) würde ich gerne eine Kommunikation mittels OPC-UA realisieren, 
jedoch habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung wie ich mit angeboten Libary der OPCFoundation arbeiten soll.
Bei der genannten Libary handelt es sich um die "opcfoundation.netstandard.opc.ua".
Einen Server brauche ich nicht mehr zu erstellen, da dieser bereits vorhanden ist. 
Allerdings müsste ich jetzt für die Kommunikation einen Client programmieren, damit ich meine Daten aus der SPS auslesen und korrekt anzeigen lassen kann.
Gibt es hier jemanden, der mir mit seiner Erfahrung weiterhelfen kann? Über eine Dokumentation aus dem Netz würde ich mich auch sehr freuen, 
da ich bisher nicht eine brauchbare gefunden habe.

Mfg 
Bianco


----------



## blackpeat (23 April 2019)

Guck dich mal hier um, da ist schon einiges da. Kostet halt etwas. 

https://www.unified-automation.com/de/produkte/client-sdk.html


----------



## Bianco (23 April 2019)

Ich danke dir, aber ich wollte mich eigentlich an der OpenSource Lib versuchen. 
Es muss doch normalerweise Beispiele, Samples oder Dokumentationen über diese Libary geben, wenn sie existiert, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Ich kann mir doch jetzt nicht einfach ohne Informationen die Konfiguration oder Verwendung herleiten.


----------



## wayne5de (23 April 2019)

Samples:
https://github.com/OPCFoundation/UA-.NETStandard/tree/master/SampleApplications/Samples
https://github.com/OPCFoundation/UA-.NETStandard/tree/master/SampleApplications/Workshop

...oder suchst Du was anderes?


----------



## Bianco (23 April 2019)

@*wayne5de*
Diese Samples habe ich schon gesehen. Jedoch kann ich es mir für Visual Basic nicht herleiten, wie ich einen SampleClient schreibe. 
Vielleicht stelle ich mich grad zu blöd an, aber ich verstehe es einfach nicht.. Leider..


----------



## ZbynekZ (24 April 2019)

Oder: http://www.quickopc.com/products/quickopc/languages-and-tools/vb-net

Disclaimer: Ich bin der Author.


----------

